# , ,     ?
.       -  ?         ?
   ?

----------

> .       -  ?         ?
>    ?


        .   ,   ,  ( ) 1 .   .

----------


## .

> .


         2

----------


## ..

,          ,     ?

----------

> ,          ,     ?


,

----------


## ..

..     ?  ?

----------

> ..     ?  ?


,

----------


## stas

> ,


     "" ?  :Big Grin: 

           ?    .         .

----------

> "" ? 
> 
>            ?    .         .


   ,    ,

----------

> ,


 - -3  -4?       ?     ?

----------


## .

,    .

----------


## _

., , ,      .

----------


## .

*_*,        .  , ?   ,   ,    .

----------


## Albina1986

180     ,  ?     150 ,    .

----------


## _

> *_*,        .  , ?   ,   ,    .


   !  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Albina1986*,   ?

----------


## Albina1986

-  ..  :Smilie:   :Redface:

----------


## Lilli

.     .

----------


## .

:Wink:  http://moscow.gks.ru/about/Lists/3/AllItems.aspx

----------


## Lilli

,

----------


## .

,        :Embarrassment:

----------

-        
 	: 117292, .  , .23, .2
: .  "",     

	. 129-20-52, 124-82-88, 129-71-09, 129-05-45,  124-78-07

----------

-      (     29     :Frown: )     ,       1  2,      .     ?

----------


## .

**,         ?

----------

,    ,

----------


## .

**,      ,     .     ,   -

----------

:Smilie:    ,         .

----------

> -        
>  	: 117292, .  , .23, .2


  :Smilie:

----------


## Lilli

**,    :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> .


  ,  ? ? ?     ?

----------

> ,         .


  ,

----------


## marta555

, !!!
 ( . .)  ,    2008 
        1 ???
 1 ...
 ()   , ..  "??"  .  ,   , :   ? :  !      7-.
  ,  :   ? (    )... :Frown:

----------

> 1 ...
>  ()   , ..  "??"  .  ,   , :   ? :  !      7-.
>   ,  :   ? (    )...


   ,  ,,  ,

----------


## marta555

> ,  ,,  ,


    ?

----------

> ?


 ,     ,

----------


## marta555

, !!!
 ...  :Frown:

----------


## 8

,           ,     .   .
     .     -    .  "  ".

----------


## bguly

> .  "  ".


       ( 2004 )       :Wow:     -       .    ?  ?  ,        ?   2004     . :Redface:

----------


## .

?

----------


## bguly

,     ,     . ,      1 .  , ,      .   :Frown: 
     -      ,     .     .         ? (  ,      ,   1 ..)

----------

,              2,     ?

----------

> ,              2,     ?


,

----------

> ,     ,     . ,      1 .  , ,      .  
>      -      ,     .     .         ? (  ,      ,   1 ..)


 ,      ,

----------


## marta555

> , !!!
>  ( . .)  ,    2008 
>         1 ???
>  1 ...
>  ()   , ..  "??"  .  ,   , :   ? :  !      7-.
>   ,  :   ? (    )...


    7- :EEK!: 
     .      ...  -    ?

----------

, ,    ,   ?   ,     ,   ,       ( ,   ).         " "  .   ?

----------

> , ,    ,   ?   ,     ,   ,       ( ,   ).         " "  .   ?


,     :Big Grin:

----------


## Bucom

> 


  .   .

----------


## kurrman

P.S.      
      .

----------

> 2


 ...
 ,    ,      .      2010 .
       ,            . ,       ,   "  " ().
     .   , ,          , ..    .  ,      -   1  2.
   -  - "   ,     .     ."

  :    ?   - ...
       1  2010.        ,   ,     .... ...
      .
 - -    ?  :Smilie: 

 !  :Smilie: 

..: -      :Redface:

----------


## .

.   - 3      . ..         2010

----------

.      (  ),         ,    . ,      -   ,      .

----------

, -, ,    -     ,     , ..    ,     .      ,           ,        (),     , : "   ". ,   ,      ,    ?...   , !

----------


## .

!
     ,      ,

----------

> !
>      ,      ,


  ...      ,    ,  ,      ,     ...        ? 
., !     .
   !  :Smilie:

----------

39,    ,     ,     ,   ,    ,      ,    )            ,      )))))))  ?     .    ,   -    )

----------


## .

?  :Smilie: 
,   - ,     ,

----------


## AnnTony

> ,      ,


  , ?    ?   :Smilie:

----------


## .

, .

----------


## AnnTony

.. -    ,   - ,    1-2 , ?       ?
,   ,     1  11 .,       31.12.2012, ?   ?        2012    ?

----------


## .

> ?


 1

----------


## mura

. ,          .    -         ?

----------

> ?


  "  "




> 1


*  31     (  30), 




> 31.12.2012, ?   ? 
>        2012    ?


,       2011,  " "




> .
>         ?


*

----------


## mura

, :
"  ,           .        (  )  (. 13.19  )".
 :Wow:

----------


## NataliaGor

,       -,    5 

http://moscow.gks.ru/sostavZatrat/we....aspx

----------


## .

> (  )


-  .13.19  



> ,    * ,     * ,   ,       -


   ,       ,    .

----------


## Raspberry

** , *.*,  , ..   , ?    .  :Frown:

----------


## .



----------


## Raspberry

*.*,    ,       .  :Frown:

----------

*Raspberry*,     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> Raspberry,     ?


,  ?   :Big Grin:    . ..    .  :yes:

----------


## Raspberry

*.*, ** ,   . ,      ?     .   .  :Cool: 

   ?

----------


## .

*Raspberry*,

----------

*Raspberry*,  ,  .

 :: 

* , -  : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=449244

----------

